# Around the world!!



## mishele

I love to travel!!! So take me on a trip around the world!! Post a picture and tell us where you were!! 
Kauai, Hanalei Bay


----------



## The_Traveler

Nam Khan (River Khan), Luang Prabang, Laos

The relationship to the one above is pretty clear - water, beauty, 

This is one of my favorite places in one of my favorite countries.  Laos is quiet , laid back and with really only two tourist attractions, The Plain of Jars and Luang Prabang.  Luang Prabang is a World Heritage city in the center of northern Laos and it is set on a spit of land that borders two rivers, the River Khan and the Mekong.
The city is filled with beautiful temples and shrines. I loved to sit in one of the little restaurants set above the River Khan and watch the traffic on the river and the people crossing the bridges to the little villages that surround the city. 

More pictures of Laos here


----------



## Overread

*note for 2012- take more landscapes*






Cumbria UK (England) - somewhere along a roadside, you'll have to come over and explore to find out where


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Mishele, phenomenal image to start off the thread. Love the colors and composition. 

Sequoias in Northern California:


----------



## Tony S

To get to Califonia from the UK it's a shorter trip to go through the Panama Canal if traveling by boat...





Here's a different perspective from up over the forest canopy to see the canal...


----------



## Tony S

And wave to the people sipping their drinks in Acapulco, Mexico...








...then take a leap of faith.


----------



## EIngerson

Churaumi aquarium, Okinawa, Japan.



Churaumi Aquarium 2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Shuri Castle, Okinawa, Japan.



Shuri Castle by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

Pattaya Beach, Thailand



View from Pattaya Beach, Thailand by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Big Mike

A few from Kazakhstan


----------



## analog.universe

Am I the only one who can't read the phrase "Around The World" without hearing that Daft Punk song in my head?

/tangent

Nice shots everyone


----------



## Yundt_Photography

Those are some good pictures!


----------



## mishele

Kayaking in the Florida Keys


----------



## mishele

Taro Fields on Kauai


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:
			
		

> Taro Fields on Kauai



Awesome! I'm actually heading there on Saturday.

Do you know of any ancient sculptures or ruins there? I've done research but haven't found anything yet.
Im familiar with the Waimea canyon, the Napali Coast and the Princeville Light tower. 
Would you have any other suggestions?

Edit: I love the photo as well


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

God I'm jealous. I've never left the US. Lol. (slaps self in head....) eventually I'll have time and $$ to go all over. This is kinda sad being excited to go to Florida when I see all these cool exotic places.


----------



## mishele

My suggestion to you is to go buy the book Kauai Revealed!!! Amazing book!! It never left myside!!!
We didn't visit any ruins....=( And I don't know of any. If you like hiking, there is plenty of it on the island!! Enjoy your trip!! If you have any more Q's PM me!! I would love to try to help. (GET THAT BOOK!!!)


----------



## Mot

It's not my best shot but I think it's a shot that reflects where I am! Just like Overread I'm in Cumbria! Not in Penrith, though I used to live in Alston which is not far from there!







This is basically what everywhere looks like in Cumbria. It's was taken on a ridiculously foggy day about 1 mile from my house just as it was getting dark. I was walking behind these sheep for about 1/2 mile before they escaped down this lane. I continued walking for a while but turned back, the sheep were just stood there!

P.S I did a really sarcastically edited edit but ended up keeping it.


----------



## bobnr32

Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria



a1_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Ill have to dig some more location/vacation images out of the hd.

Glacier National Park, Alaska




_NIK1550 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr

Seattle skyline from the port of Seattle.




Seattle Skyline @ Sunrise by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Maui, Mt. Haleakala


----------



## The_Traveler

I cannot take a scenic picture for anything so here is a snapshot inside the Paris Opera House last October (noise and all)






and the canal in front of our hotel in Venice 2 weeks later.






both taken with Oly EP-3


----------



## mishele

Kauai, Awaawapuhi Trail


----------



## Kazooie

The_Traveler said:


> I cannot take a scenic picture for anything so here is a snapshot inside the Paris Opera House last October (noise and all)



Is it bad that I recognized the place before reading the comment, even though I've never been there?

/phan


----------



## The_Traveler

why would it be bad?
unless you think you are the reincarnation of Louis Napoleon, then it might be the sign of a disordered mind.



but we suspected that already.


----------



## LaFoto

I've shown these before, I'm sure:
Inside Sultan Ahmet Mosque (also known as the Blue Mosque) in Istanbul/Turkey



0016_Istanbul_SultanAhmet-innen von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0020_Istanbul_SultanAhmet-innen von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## GrantH

Those Taro field make me so jealous. They are, possibly one of, the prettiest plants grown and delicious beyond belief.


----------



## LaFoto

Somewhere in Carinthia/Austria




465_RückwegPanoramaweg von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

Bangkok - from a boat on the Chao Praya







Lake Inle in Myanmar







View attachment 19253


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Welcome to Melbourne, enjoy your stay!



R7 by JoshuaSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie

I rarely travel. The last time I went abroad I triggered a huge earthquake.

Here's a local scene: Mount Rainier from the gritty Tacoma Waterfront.


----------



## molested_cow

I started this thread two years ago... didn't get any traction
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/206701-one-city-one-photo.html


----------



## LaFoto

With that one - "Cow" - I guess you blew us all away with the amount of photos you started it with! Wow. Can't say I ever noticed that one being launched, though I'm pretty familiar otherwise with things going on here in the Themes, but two years ago I was a bit "out of the loop" what with TPF and so on, which may be why. It seems like with my limited mod possibilities, I can no longer merge threads, else I'd put the two together. Actually, I like your idea of having just ONE photo for each place, though that'd have me sieve and sieve and sieve through my travel photos in order to find THAT *ONE*! Would be a good exercise on "choosing the right", though.


----------



## Forkie

Las Terranas, Dominican Republic:



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr

Battersea Reach, Battersea, London, UK:



Battersea by Forkie, on Flickr

Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain:



Outlook by Forkie, on Flickr

Via del Abbondanza, Pompeii, Italy:



Pompeii Political Graffiti by Forkie, on Flickr

Capri, Italy:



Capri by Forkie, on Flickr

Naples, Italy:



Napoli Vista by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## myko5

A few shots from my wife's trip to somewhere in Germany.


----------



## mishele

Vegas


----------



## snowbear

I don't travel much.

Port Tobacco, Maryland




The Tidal Basin, Washington, DC




Mystic, Connecticut


----------



## zcar21

Corn Island, Nicaragua


----------



## jhodges10

Grand Canyon


----------



## Jaemie

jhodges10 said:


> Grand Canyon
> 
> View attachment 19545



How.. ??  Are they glued in place?  Nice photo!


----------



## jhodges10

Thanks Jaemie, we were driving through the park when I saw one of the goats. I slammed on the brakes hopped out and ended up hanging onto a small tree and leaning out over the canyon to take a one handed shot. It scared the hell out of my wife, she's afraid of heights and was in tears when I got back to the car.


----------



## Jaemie

jhodges10 said:


> Thanks Jaemie, we were driving through the park when I saw one of the goats. I slammed on the brakes hopped out and ended up hanging onto a small tree and leaning out over the canyon to take a one handed shot. It scared the hell out of my wife, she's afraid of heights and was in tears when I got back to the car.



omg..  Your poor wife. Well, you got a heck of a shot, but geez, be careful.


----------



## molested_cow

New Orleans






Bastrop, TX






Somewhere in Arizona.






Antelope Canyon






Arches National Park


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Last one is a bit...


----------



## mishele

Trunk Bay, St. John


----------



## jhodges10

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Last one is a bit...



Agreed


----------



## LaFoto

Hull, North England, "The Deep" (Maritime Museum)




018_Hull-TheDeep von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Visby on Gotland (Swedish island in the Baltic Sea)




1785u_Visby_HDR_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

London




0803_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Hadrian's Wall, North England/Scotland




048 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Carrickfergus Marina and Belfast/N-Ireland in background




187 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Chicago




0164_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Venice/Italy




247_Venedig_LaGondola von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## terri

^^  That is such a nice series, Corinna!    I especially love the last one of the boat.    The color of the water that you captured here is killing me!    :thumbup:


----------



## christi39

Wow, these are all so nice !!


----------



## ryanwaff

Milford sounds - New Zealand (South Island)



Queenstown - New Zealand (South Island)


----------



## Philmar

Piazza del Campo - Siena, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Early before the sunrise - Piazza del Duomo in Milan, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Mandalay stupas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Child dressed as Indian god Shiva - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Long exposure of Iguacu Falls during a rain storm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


The Grand adobe mud Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sunrise over the Grand Canal and Santa Maria della Salute- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

From the pier, Oceanside, California


----------



## Philmar

Saris, after washing in the Ganges, dry in the sun on the holy ghats of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Semana Santa - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mud mosque in Bozo village along the Niger River, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Village with many traditional Torajan long houses - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


al-Hajjarah village, Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some excellent images in this thread.....


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise and Iglesia de San Servacio - Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Natural ice sculpture (caused by frozen lake spray) and R.C. Harris Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cyclo-rickshaw drivers awaiting a fare in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Rusty the Wells Street Bridge - Chicago by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




The magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Teatro Colon - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Fulani boy in remote village near Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunrise and gondola posts along the Riva degli Schiavoni - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




rickshaw wallahs Amritsar by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

Philmar said:


> Cyclo-rickshaw drivers awaiting a fare in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusty the Wells Street Bridge - Chicago by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teatro Colon - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fulani boy in remote village near Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise and gondola posts along the Riva degli Schiavoni - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rickshaw wallahs Amritsar by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Masterful set @Philmar


----------



## Philmar

Bozo fishermen on the Niger River - Mali by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Kare-sansui in one of Koyasan&#x27;s many Buddhist temples by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




magnificant landscape of Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Woman of Phnom Penh by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Boat ferry taxi - Ganges River - Varanasi by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Pepe, purveyor of pineapples - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




fruit market - Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Getting her fish scaled by the fisherman at the beach on the Amazon - Manaus - by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




washing clothes in the Niger River at sunset - Bamako, Mali by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Life is a struggle - San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Waning enthusiasm of a Hanoi street vendor by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Moody skies over statue moai at Tongariki, Easter Island by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Observation deck of Umeda Sky Building in Osaka by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Riomaggiore - Cinque Terre, Italy by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunset over Mt. Popa, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Fishermen at the end of the dock overlooking San Pedro Volcano and Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

gold earings of a Puel/Fulani woman - near Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palau de la Música Catalana - Barcelona by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jal Mahal. Jaipur by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## crf8

FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Philmar

U Bein Bridge- Myanmar by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Florentine sunset over the Arno by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moroccan landscape near N&#x27;Kob by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Town of Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Amazing alfombra for a Semana Santa procession in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Zulu village, South Africa


----------



## Philmar

The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1

First shot is Orange Beach, Alabama, next image is somewhere outside of Las Vegas, Nevada, third shot is from the Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona, fourth shot is Tybee Island, Georgia, next is Jiangsu (Gee-Ang Sue) province, China and finally, the twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Philmar

Laguna Miscanti &amp; Miñiques volcano by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Islamic cemetary - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Agua volcano looms over the start of a new day during Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

La Boca, Buenos Aires


----------



## Space Face

Sand sculpture Portugal:


l


----------



## Philmar

lugging drinking water up the narrow streets of Guanajuato by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Residents walking their dogs at the Carioca Aqueduct in Lapa. Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Thai Buddhist temple architecture at night - Bangkok by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Self-catered picnic - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bamboo forest - Kyoto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Old pharmacy - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Jama Masjid mosque at dawn - New Delhi, India by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Sunrise over a bamboo bridge - Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fronts of traditional Torajan Tongkonan long houses - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Urban biker wear - Hanoi, Vietnam by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr





Reflected feeding flamingos - Los Flamencos National Reserve, Chile by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Rickshaw taxi wallahs wait for fares outside the train station - Amritsar,  India train station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr





The terminus of Perito Moreno Glacier - Los Glaciares National Park, Argentina. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




The royal tombs in the ancient Nabataean city of rock Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




A colorful cast of characters cross the Bani River in a dugout canoe for Djenne&#x27;s weekly market - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Peering out of the window: Everyday is laundry day - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Severed heads of sacrificed water buffalo at a Torajan funeral ceremony near Makale in Sulawesi, Indonesia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

On the road to Vik, Iceland.


----------



## Philmar

King Hassan II mosque - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Port of Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Tobacco fields and limestome karst mogotes under a thick layer of  fog - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Low tide exposing reef at Praia do Forte by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Le Havre &amp; Honfleur, France by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning at the Taj Mahal from inside the mosque by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

View from Hang Mua - Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning tourists at the Taj by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wobe

Sunrise over Uluru, Northern Territory Australia.


----------



## Philmar

Jam packed Ipanema Beach on a weekend by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr



Pensive novice monk - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

single dwelling on remote mountain top - Haraz Mountains, Yemen by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jambiya salesman by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sahara sunrise - Morocco by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mud adobe village- Wadi Dhar, Yemen by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rome by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yet another sunset over the Roman ruins in Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

School classroom - Siem Reap, Cambodia by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Banana bike - Hanoi traffic by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

glacier collapse at Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rio de Janiero (Copacabana, Urca and Botafogo) as seen from Sugarlaof Mountain by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Kennedy Center Scenes by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

abandoned bus/public bathroom in Chile/Bolivia by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Path of the Vikings 2018 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cordillera de la Sal in Valle de la Luna - at sunset by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Urns Tomb of Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Narrow historic streets of Viviers, France by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Turrets from the castle walls of the Popes' Palace- Avignon. France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lyon from underneath Pont Lafayette by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

